# Sound / Volume problem in xorg-7.4_2 / gnome-2.28.1



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

After Installing xorg-7.4_2 / gnome-2.28.1 on FreeBSD-GENERIC RELENG_7_0_0_RELEASE
Sound is ok, but these problems arised:
1- I can't access "System -> Preference -> Sound", Result : A Dialog box ("Waiting for sound system to respond").... ..
2- I can't access "Volume Applet 2.28.0 -> Volume Control" , Result : A Dialog box ("Waiting for sound system to respond").... ..
In both case I had to press "Cancel" Button. It's wait for ever withown any result (Maybe HALd problem???)

Summary
No way to control sound & Volume, The volume is very low & no way to change it.
There's just a primary volume bar/tuning in "Volume Applet 2.28.0", that don't help to increase volume, practicaly : USELESS

- when snd_hda is loading during the booting(kernel) A loud BOOMB noise heard from Speakers(Speaker's volume are low, Ofcourse !),
I guess speaker will explsoe soon.(I had this problwm with Pre-Xorg 7.4(I can't remmber it's version - was shipped by RELENG_7_0_0_RELEASE) & Gnome 2.24 too)
So I think it's on KERNEL.

/boot/loader.conf [Reduced!]

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```

# kldstat [Reduced!]

```
1 0xc0d30000 14324    snd_hda.ko
2 0xc0d45000 4a5ac    sound.ko
```

# dmesg [Reduced!]

```
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (3209.76-MHz 686-class CPU)
pcm0: <Intel 82801H High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfebf8000-0xfebfbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Analog Devices AD1988>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20071129_0050>
```
--------------
Solution
Port upgrading solved the problem.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4254

Update your ports.


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

I upgraded ports tree at 13th of Dec (10 days ago)
it still not work


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

`# gnome-volume-control`

```
/root/.gtkrc-2.0:2: Unable to find include file: ".gtkrc-2.0-scrollbar_cog"
```

`# find / -name "*gtkrc-2.0*"`

```
/root/.gtkrc-2.0
```
nothing more!

`# more ~/.gtkrc-2.0`

```
# -- Appended by GNOME Configurator
include ".gtkrc-2.0-scrollbar_cog"
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2009)

Create a user account and use that. Don't do anything as root unless you really have to. Use su or sudo to get root.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

vigol, stop using those horrible colors. Use proper tags:
Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums


----------



## vigol (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry for my fault, Thanks for Editting (DutchDaemon).
---------------------------
It's better to switch over from GNOME to KDE.


----------

